# Lazarus Seaman on praying for Christ’s coming



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 4, 2020)

May we not rather pray for the hastening of this day seeing there is so much need of it? For there is no effectual remedy of corruptions in government and the miseries which flow from them, but that; especially seeing that when Christ says with such asseveration. _Surely I come quickly._ John seems to answer in the name of the Church, _Amen. Even so come Lord Jesus?

Answ._ We do or should pray daily, _Thy Kingdom come._ And we may pray for the accomplishing of all prophesies, but more especially for promises; but we may not pray for the end but with reference to all known means ordained thereunto; and as it’s vain to imagine that times determined in God’s decree, can be changed: so is it also presumptuous to desire it. It must suffice us that Christ comes _quickly;_ not in our imaginary _due season,_ but in the _Father’s._ To this we must add our _Amen_. ...

For more, see Lazarus Seaman on praying for Christ’s coming.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Oct 5, 2020)

Reading Mr. Seaman further on your website: “But yet the Lamb’s wife hath not made her self ready, neither is she prepared as a bride adorned for her Husband; and though the promise is exceeding comfortable which is oft repeated behold I come quickly, and the performance of it is most certain on God’s part, and desirable on ours, yet our best meanes to hasten it is to further our own and the Churches reformation.”

Is it truly ours to determine whether or not the Lamb’s wife has made herself ready, etc? Isn’t it really God who makes the bride ready and adorns her, and is that language in Revelation accommodation (not sure that’s the right term but maybe y’all know what I’m getting at)?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 6, 2020)

Jeri Tanner said:


> Reading Mr. Seaman further on your website: “But yet the Lamb’s wife hath not made her self ready, neither is she prepared as a bride adorned for her Husband; and though the promise is exceeding comfortable which is oft repeated behold I come quickly, and the performance of it is most certain on God’s part, and desirable on ours, yet our best meanes to hasten it is to further our own and the Churches reformation.”
> 
> Is it truly ours to determine whether or not the Lamb’s wife has made herself ready, etc? Isn’t it really God who makes the bride ready and adorns her, and is that language in Revelation accommodation (not sure that’s the right term but maybe y’all know what I’m getting at)?



I think that he is just emphasising our human responsibility to reform the church even though it is God who ultimately grants it reformation. In that sense, he is not doing anything different to the apostle Paul when he told us to "work out your own salvation with fear and trembling."


----------

